# mod_rewrite aktivieren?



## fawad (19. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen VServer mit Confixx Professional. Ich brauche dringend mod_rewrite, kriege es aber nicht aktiviert! 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG
Nemani


----------



## nepda (19. Dezember 2007)

http://peter-rehm.de/2006/02/05/confixx-und-mod_rewrite/

ansonsten Google+Confixx+mod_rewrite + evlt. noch VServer?!


----------



## maeTimmae (19. Dezember 2007)

Themen betreffs des Rewrite Modul für den Apache Server gehört sicher nicht ins PHP-Unterforum.
Wie damit schon angedeutet, ist es kein Problem, welches mit PHP zu lösen ist (es sei denn, du hast via PHP Zugriff auf entsprechende Dateien um diese zu modifizieren.

Das Modul wird in der Apachekonfiguration eingebunden, nach einem Neustart des Servers (falls als Dienst laufend) steht die Funktionalität von mod_rewrite zur Verfügung. Sofern du einen vServer mit root-Zugriff hast, könntest du via Putty (über SSH) die entsprechende Datei modifizieren, dazu bedarf es keinem Confixx.
Eventuell wirst du aber fündig, wenn du unter den Apache-Einstellungen schaust und nicht unter denen für PHP. Mit Confixx kenne ich mich da leider nicht wirklich aus, aber es geht schließlich auch ohne.


----------

